# NSFW: Nude in forest



## Fotofashion.no (Aug 2, 2011)

image delated from this post: you can view here Akt serie Eve : Din fotograf i Trondheim «


----------



## Judobreaker (Aug 2, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/197960-no-nude-nsfw-photos-allowed.html

I think this isn't allowed.


----------



## Fotofashion.no (Aug 2, 2011)

ops.. deleted.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunning.. Very nice job!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful.
And *she *is beautiful, too.


----------



## cnutco (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice!

What was your light source?

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 2, 2011)

Cool shots , beautiful model. 
-
Nicely done and shoot well, Joe


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice


----------



## cnutco (Aug 2, 2011)

Tatoos must not be a big thing overthere yet.  It is hard to find a female here in the states that will do nudes that does not have tatoos.  Some are very nice but enough is enough...

Again, very nice.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 2, 2011)

cnutco said:


> Tatoos must not be a big thing overthere yet.  *It is hard to find a female here in the states that will do nudes that does not have tatoos.*  Some are very nice but enough is enough...
> 
> Again, very nice.



+1

Hard to find one here "without tatoos" whether they do nude shots or not


----------



## Fotofashion.no (Aug 2, 2011)

cnutco said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What was your light source?
> 
> Thanks for sharing...



Well luckely most females here I know of don't have tattoos or don't have large tattoos so it is easy to brush out. 

Light setup was a einstein with beautydish slighte right for me.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 2, 2011)

Fotofashion.no said:


> ops.. deleted.



**** them keep posting, loads of ****ing prudes on this site


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 2, 2011)

The photos are very good.  Well done and things for sharing.  

I really like the 2nd image, the lines of the tree and the lines of the model make for a great composition.


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 2, 2011)

I personally like the first image the most. The posture is fitting with the trees. The other two's poses aren't as natural.

I like your style of processing. It gives a surreal look yet does not take away from the natural aspect of the setting.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 2, 2011)

outstanding. Is there anything more wondrous than the female form in her regalness? Splendid lighting, she's a beautiful sight to behold.


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photos, I forgot just how beautiful a female is or can be!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 9, 2012)

Wonderful work!


----------



## Demers18 (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice work! 

#2 is definitely my favorite. I love the lines and composition with the background and grass in front of her arm providing extra depth.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ryski (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful. great model


----------



## GreatOaksPhoto (Mar 12, 2012)

I really like 2 and 3


----------

